

Arrington, Tony Hsieh bankroll Paul Carr's stealth startup - asanwal
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/michael-arrington-tony-hsieh-bankroll-extechcrunch-writer-paul-carrs-stealth-startup

======
michaelpinto
So when Carr was writing that last column which slagged AOL was he already
setting this up with Arrington?

